# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Acuicultura  Concentrado de proteína de cebada podría reemplazar la harina de pescado en el pienso comercial para los peces

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Por Sharon Durham, 5 de febrero 2010*  
Científicos del Servicio de Investigación Agrícola (ARS), en colaboración con la empresa Montana Microbial Products (MMP) de Butte, Montana, han desarrollado un concentrado de proteína de cebada que se puede usar en el pienso para la trucha y otros peces producidos comercialmente. 
Fisiólogo Rick Barrows, quien trabaja en la Unidad de Investigación de Granos Pequeños y Germoplasma de Papa mantenida por el ARS en Aberdeen, Idaho, se asoció con MMP para solicitar una patente sobre un nuevo método enzimático que concentra la proteína de cebada y produce materia prima para otro producto valioso: el etanol. Este proceso provee un ingrediente de alto valor que podría reemplazar otras fuentes más costosas de proteína, tales como la harina de pescado y el concentrado de proteína de soya, en el pienso comercial para los peces. 
Actualmente no hay ninguna producción comercial del concentrado de proteína de cebada, pero MMP está produciendo cantidades pequeñas para estudios de alimentación de la trucha, el salmón y otras especies. Según MMP, el precio del concentrado será de 700 dólares a 1.200 dólares por tonelada. Ya que la harina de pescado cuesta aproximadamente 1.200 dólares por tonelada, los costos estimados del concentrado de proteína de cebada se comparan favorablemente con los de la harina de pescado. 
Las pruebas de alimentación realizadas por los investigadores del ARS y MMP mostraron que el concentrado de proteína de cebada exitosamente reemplazaron tanto la harina de pescado como el concentrado de proteína de soya en el pienso y satisficieron los requisitos de proteína de los peces. El concentrado de proteína de cebada podría reemplazar completamente la harina de pescado en el pienso para peces si se proveen otros nutrientes esenciales en forma de suplementos. 
Utilizar la proteína de cebada en vez de la harina de pescado en el pienso comercial para los peces podría ayudar a reducir la demanda de millones de toneladas de peces ahora cosechados del mar cada año para producir la harina de pescado.  Lea más sobre esta investigación en la revista 'Agricultural Research’ de febrero del 2010. 
ARS es la agencia principal de investigaciones científicas del Departamento de Agricultura de EE.UU. (USDA por sus siglas en inglés). Esta investigación apoya la prioridad del USDA de promover la seguridad alimentaria internacional y desarrollar nuevas fuentes de bioenergía.   *Fuente: USDA*Temas similares: EXPORTADORES DE PESCADO MARINO PARA BELGICA China podría desplazar el 2010 a EE UU como primer socio comercial de Perú Advierten que EEUU desarrolla nuevas variedades de uva de mesa para reemplazar oferta peruana Minam aprueba límites máximos permisibles para emisiones de industrias de harina y aceite de pescado Contacto en México para exportar pimientos y tomate concentrado

----------

